# Oxygen Nutrition



## choseck (Sep 2, 2007)

I highly recommend this Collector's Edition from Oxygen magazine.  Its full of info on 'clean eating' and has recipes and just tips on simply eating better and nutrition itself.  Also, they are going to have a regular 'Clean Eating' issue starting around December, I recommend picking this up as well when it comes out!  Basically I recommend all their specials, and the magazine itself.  

Yes, it promotes a lot of 'diet' pills - but ignore those advertisements.  I've learned so much from this magazine and gotten some great ideas to use in the weight room.  Basically with my personal trainer and additional ideas and tips from this magazine I have lost a lot of body fat and gained A LOT of muscle - well, I'm not body builder type, but I would say I'm 2-3 steps above a 'toned' look


----------

